# Puerto infrarrojo IrDA para PC



## emmanuel

Me preguntaba si me pueden ayudar a conectar o crear la interface IrDA. 
mi motherboard tiene adentro las conexiones pero no se que hacer con ellas. 

Si me pueden ayudar a crear el componente para el infrarrojo háganmelo saber, por cierto gracias por este foro tan chulo. el lo mejor que se ha inventado.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

En la red se consiguen muchos esquemas de interfaces IrDA en base al modulo transceiver TFDS4500, que de por si es difícil de conseguir. Por fortuna la función de este modulo se puede emular fácilmente (aunque no con las mismas prestaciones) con un circuito sencillo en base a 2 transistores. 

En este enlace te explican como hacer el circuito y como configurar el PC: 

http://www.kiloco.com.br/COMPUTADOR/ADAPTADOR IR.htm


----------



## jmax6

este infrarrojo funciona en el puerto usb, me podrian ayudar a encontrar un diagrama para un infrarrojo usb. gracias....


----------



## MVB

Mi pregunta es que si con este emisor/receptor puedo trabajar un control remoto como este ? http://www.taringa.net/posts/información/940315/Mod-3---Tu-control-remoto-para-PC.html

Muchas gracias


----------

